# Difficult question about seeing baby after D&C



## Anais (Aug 20, 2002)

I want to preface this by saying that this may be a very disturbing and graphic question for some. If that is something that you do not want to see, please do not scroll down any further. And I apologize for any pain I may have caused.

I hope that those of you have been there would share if you were able to see baby, if you had wanted to. I realize that not everyone would want to and I completely respect that.

My questions are this. At what point after the D&C can babe by seen? I understand that if it is immediately after, before any specimens could be taken, I probably wouldn't be able to touch her.

With a child that is measuring between 12 and 13 weeks, did the medical staff wrap the child in a blanket or something, possibly only showing the portions of the baby that may not be quite so disturbing?

I realize that she might not be altogether intact mostly because of the procedure itself. For some reason we don't have the option of induction, which I would prefer. But even if I can see a foot or a hand, just some part of my child, I will be satisfied.

Thanks in advance for any input.

Celina


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Celina~

(((((hugs))))) to you. I am sorry for your loss.

I don't have any answers for you but I have been there. I wanted to see my wee one but they wouldn't let me. They said the baby would have been destroyed by the procedure. I have had some regrets about not m/c naturally because I never got to see my baby.

I wish you solace and peace.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

Oh Celina! Sending you a massive {{{hug}}}}

My last baby before Safron died in utero at about 15 or so weeks. The scan measured him at 12 weeks, they said he must have shrunk. I was supposed to be induced as they said I was too far gone for a D&C, but he miscarried naturally before they had a chance to get me in there to induce me.

I can tell you what he looked like. He was about 5.5 cm long from head to butt. He had very thin legs & arms with all his fingers & toes. He was very pale. He had ears & his eyes were shut. He looked like a very small skinny new born baby or a very skinny alien depending on how you wanted to look at things.

I'm not sure what they do after D&Cs. Here's hoping they are kind & sensitive.

Sending you lots of positive healing vibes.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Anais, warm and gentle hugs to you. I think it's perfectly normal for you to want to see your precious child. You've been dreaming of this child and now you need ot have some validation that it's real.

My miscariages were all very early. They happened quickly and I never needed a D&C. All I ever saw was some blood and white tissue (which I assumed was my baby), so I don't have more to share with you.

From what I know, most hospitals won't let you see the baby after a miscarriage because the procedure itself causes a total breakdown of any tissue. Talk to your doctor before the procedure and find out what he can do for you. Don't wait untill you're there becuase it may cause more stress for you.

OM - thank you for sharing. I have an image of a sweet baby in my mind. I know it's sometimes hard to share thoes things and I thank you deeply for doing so.


----------

